# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  Node.JS چیست؟

## manoto1371

سلام دوستان
این نود دقیقا چیست؟آیا جایگزینی برای جی کوئری هست؟ من تازه دارم کار وب شروع میکنم یعنی الان با نود شروع کنم یا جی کوئری برای کارای جاوا اسکریپتم؟
میشه توضیح بدید و راهنمایی کنید؟

----------


## ABZiko

Node.js یک روشی است مانند Ajax ولی پیشرفته تره، مثلا شما وقتی بخواین یک چت روم درست کنین، نیازی نیست با node.js ، اطلاعات رو ثبت کنید، یک راست این نوشته ها رو در یکجا می نویسید.، البته کاربردش فراتر از اینه ولی شما می تونید توی گوگل جستجو کنید.

----------


## cups_of_java

> این نود دقیقا چیست؟


نود جی اس یک (زبان برنامه نویسی) تکنولوژی و پلتفرم برای ساخت برنامه های سمت سرور مقیاس پذیر در مقابل درخواست های همزمان بالا هستش.




> آیا جایگزینی برای جی کوئری هست؟


نه. جی کوئری یه کتابخونه برای سمت کلاینت (مرورگر) هستش اما نود جی اس سمت سرور (جای PHP یا ASP یا Java یا...) بکار می تونه بره.


نود جی اس یک روش نیست. یه محیط یا پلتفرم برنامه نویسی روی جاوا اسکریپت هستش و ربطی هم به AJAX نداره. 





> نیازی نیست با node.js ، اطلاعات رو ثبت کنید


این جمله هم صحیح نیست. شما هر وقت بخواین اطلاعاتتون رو نگه دارید باید اون رو تو یک دیتابیسی ثبت کنید.

----------


## ravand

اینجا بیشتر توضیح داده شده:
http://farhadi.ir/blog/1389/09/23/wh...is-so-popular/

----------


## ABZiko

یک سوال ، پس اگر بخوایم یک چت روم درست کنیم و متنی که کاربران می نویسند رو یک راست توی یک Div نمایش بدیم، باز هم به یک پایگاه داده نیاز داریم؟

----------


## cups_of_java

نه خیر
زمانی که شما نخواین متن ها رو نگهداری کنید یا اینکه در صورت بالا پایین شدن سرورتون چت هایی رو از دست ندید به دیتابیس احتیاج ندارید.
اما خوب برای رسوندن متن به گیرندگان اصولن از مدل pub/sub استفاده میشه و البته با اینکه این کار بدون دیتابیس هم در ند جی اس امکان پذیره اما خوب با دیتابیسی که pub/sub داشته باشه مثل redis کارتون خیلی خیلی راحت تره

----------

